# What is the best steel hardtail you have ever road?



## ibike4fun (Jan 21, 2006)

What is the best steel hardtail with front suspension you have ever road?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

That's easy, this '91 Gilmour is by far the best steel FS bike I've ever ridden. :thumbsup: Then again it's my only steel FS bike  I've had many aluminum FS bikes ( M2's / S-works) and this rides nicer than any of those. It handles on par with my P-23 and feels like 22 lbs I think having forks that are working perfectly has alot to do with it.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

kb11 said:


> That's easy, this '91 Gilmour is by far the best steel FS bike I've ever ridden. :thumbsup: Then again it's my only steel FS bike  I've had many aluminum FS bikes ( M2's / S-works) and this rides nicer than any of those. It handles on par with my P-23 and feels like 22 lbs I think having forks that are working perfectly has alot to do with it.


I assume that in your vocabulary, FS = front suspension.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ibike4fun said:


> What is the best steel hardtail with front suspension you have ever road?


The front suspension part makes it tough.

I had a P-21 with a 98 SID that rode fantastic. Shouldn't have sold it.

I have some bikes in the pipeline that should ride well with front suspension.


----------



## Don Juan (May 28, 2006)

The best steel frame I ever rode was a white Spoogialized Rumphumper. ...which later turned out to be an early Merlin Titanium, painted so it wouldn't get stolen. Best bike I ever rode.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

my '98 ritchey nitanium rockhopper =)


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

A fat city factory team race bike. I suppose it was around a 93-94 vintage yo with a manitou front end.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

My dekerf when it had the short fork on it. the 100 that is on it no wmakes it sluggish on technical climbs.

Still pretty partial to the way my brodie rides, I am considering putting my race stem back onto it (syncros 5 degree rise 140 length) and riding it on trails instead of as my beater.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

kb11 said:


> That's easy, this '91 Gilmour is by far the best steel FS bike I've ever ridden. :thumbsup: Then again it's my only steel FS bike  I've had many aluminum FS bikes ( M2's / S-works) and this rides nicer than any of those. It handles on par with my P-23 and feels like 22 lbs I think having forks that are working perfectly has alot to do with it.


FS? I dont see no rear shock on that?  You probably like this one Ken because it was originally made for a girl! Ha!


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Steel huh?*

Brodie or Rocky Mountain

I love the way these bikes ride. The longer TT makes them very stable at high speed, yet they are nimble through the tight single track. Take off the FS and put a rigid fork and it's bliss. And they're Canadian


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> FS? I dont see no rear shock on that?  You probably like this one Ken because it was originally made for a girl! Ha!


No such thing in my vintage vocabulary as full suspension  Your right Fillet-brazed, its all about how well she.......... fits :eekster:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

kb11 said:


> No such thing in my vintage vocabulary as full suspension  Your right Fillet-brazed, its all about how well she.......... fits :eekster:


I would definitely have to say my WTB Phoenix hands down. Just magic on fast technical singletrack.

version 1.0










version 1.1










version 1.2 to come .


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I would definitely have to say my WTB Phoenix hands down. Just magic on fast technical singletrack.
> 
> I expect version 1.2 to have dirtdrops


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Fillet-brazed said:
> 
> 
> > I would definitely have to say my WTB Phoenix hands down. Just magic on fast technical singletrack.
> ...


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

'93 Rocky Mountain Blizzard that I still ride today. It's my commuter.


----------



## moonter (Oct 14, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> kb11 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. I just cant mess with the cockpit arrangement on this one. Its too perfect.
> ...


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

WTB Phoenix for sure. My old Bridgestone MB-2 would be second.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

'93 Paramount Team with AMP F-2 fork.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

1998 WTB Pheonix for sure. ssmike should know how good it rides now. At least in 26" wheels. For 29", its by far the haro mary. which oddly enough is based off of a Pheonix. :thumbsup: Both are simply telepathic. If I jump onto the custom bandwagon again, the new one will mirror the Haro.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

~martini~ said:


> 1998 WTB Pheonix for sure. ssmike should know how good it rides now. At least in 26" wheels. For 29", its by far the haro mary. which oddly enough is based off of a Pheonix. :thumbsup: Both are simply telepathic. If I jump onto the custom bandwagon again, the new one will mirror the Haro.


I think MikeSS knows some people who work at Haro...so it seems only fitting.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Hmmmm....*

I keep comming back to this thread and thinking...
I've never owned a steel bike with suspension.  
I'll have to vote for my wife's Croll. I ride that around the driveway or parking lots doing trials stuff: Its tiny! Very nimble and fun.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

moonter said:


> Fillet-brazed said:
> 
> 
> > S'funny, I was just about to PM you about that cockpit setup. What bars are you using and what are the dimensions of that stem. They look "just right" - in a modern-kit-on-a-classic-frame sort of way.
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I think MikeSS knows some people who work at Haro...so it seems only fitting.


I didnt even think about my 29er hardtail.

The Haro Mary does ride awesome. Great bike with some good retro influence (WTB) and it shows in the ride. Definitely a candidate for favorite hardtail. Here's mine:


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Another vote for a phoenix


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

wv_bob said:


> Another vote for a phoenix


damn, you guys have really got me thinking that i need to get my 93' Phoenix frame built up. i hope it rides as nice as your later models. as of right now my favorite two hard tails are my 92' Curtlo with Action-Tec fork and my 93' Bontrager with Bomber fork.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*I gotta say...*

I haven't owned near as many bikes as you guys, but I can't imagine a nicer ride than my 1995 Bontrager race, now SS and fitted with a SID race in the Bonty crowns, it just feels right. I have drooled gallons over a WTB pheonix. Maybe some day I'll grab one at a swap... Until then, no complaints.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Oh, one more thought*

My DeSalvo 29 with the WaltWorks rigid fork installed is a real eye opener, but I don't think it falls in this catagory... Awful nice indeed.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

*There are so many*

1. WTB Phoenix.. no question
2. Retrotec 29er w/ Maverick SC
3. Toss up 'tween Bontrager Race lite and Ibis Mojo... the Bontrager was lighter and very nimble on tight twisties and switchbacks, but the Mojo was stable down hill and didn't flex like a wet-noodle on climbs.


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Hmm.*

I would have to say my vintage 91 Huffy Stone Mountain with full Shimano SIS drivetrain and the huffy rigid fork. That beast had to weigth about 30 lbs. It rode just like the garbage truck I saved it from.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Being that I am a bit biased, I do like my Mary. But for vintage, the Phoenix (thanks again Marty - I swapped out the tires for those new 2.55 WTB Weirwolf LT tires - SWEET!) and my Ibis are great riding bikes. The best thing that anyone can say about a bike is nothing. When a bike disappears beneath you and you don't even think about the bike, that's the best bike. Total neutrality. The Phoenix and my Ibis and my Salsa and my....all exhibit this. Here's an interesting comparo between a Mary and a Phoenix. Seat angle on the Mary is steeper to make room for some coming big meats from WTB.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

*Etto 1994*

The best steel hardtail I have ever ridden is an 1994 Etto frame (Tange Ultimate Superlight MTB) with a Ti Rigid fork: 








Super short wheel base, forgiving design and everything people are thinking about when they say "Steel is real!" :thumbsup:

It's way better than my recent Reynolds 853 frame.  
The only thing that came close unfortunately is made of Ti and very rare: Rocky Mountain Ti-Bolt. (There are only 20 left (is that right?) and a close friend has one, so I could compare.)


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Oh, yeah, rigid fork, oops. But this Ti fork is best of both worlds: It flexes so much, it takes out the smaller vibrations that would make your hands go numb and the greater obstacles, well I pick my line!


----------



## Roland (Jan 15, 2004)

*This one.*

It's a 99 Ibis Mojo. Not sure if it's considered vintage but definitly a classic. Only it usually has a 98 Z2 Bomber on it and not the Kona fork in the picture. It's probably the one frame I don't ever want to part with.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> I think MikeSS knows some people who work at Haro...so it seems only fitting.


Oh, I was referring to the fact that he now own's the old WTB. Not the Haro deal.


----------



## TACSTS (Jan 11, 2004)

I'll have to echo a previous poster: 

98 Specialized NiTi Rockhopper


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*Gilmour?*

Haven't seen those in a while. Kb11......you an 'Old Pueblo' boy like me?

I still have a road frame Andy made us in the 80's in the old team colors. Red Whi Blue.

I'm partial to Schwinn Paramount I had a Pd (G?) 90. I still can't believe I took the frame to the dump a few years back when I was riding a Clark Kent. I wish I had that thing now.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

cmdrpiffle said:


> Haven't seen those in a while. Kb11......you an 'Old Pueblo' boy like me?
> 
> Na, I'm in Northern Cal, Tahoe, but this Gilmour frame was bought in Tucson by my good buddy veloculture last year. He had a weak moment and I snagged the frame from him.  No one around here ever heard of a Gilmour but you could tell it was a nice frame, fillet brazed /Tange Prestege :thumbsup: I sent Andy G a pic and he remembered the frame well, he had built it in '91 for his girlfreind at the time


----------



## ibike4fun (Jan 21, 2006)

I must say, that Gilmour looks like a sweet ride!!! 

What do people do when their fork goes out? I though about investing a nice chunk of change into a steel bike but I was told 1-inch fork crowns are obsolete? And the fork rebuild kits are no longer available.


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*My vote ....*

It is really hard to choose but I will go for my 99 Ritchey Plexus.WTB Phoenix, Mountain Goat and Ibis Mojo are also in my list. I am suprised that nobody mention Mountain Goat or Breezer yet.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

ibike4fun said:


> I must say, that Gilmour looks like a sweet ride!!!
> 
> What do people do when their fork goes out? I though about investing a nice chunk of change into a steel bike but I was told 1-inch fork crowns are obsolete? And the fork rebuild kits are no longer available.


If your Rock Shox blows the you either find another one on Ebay or have Hippy Tech rebuild it. I have seen rebuild kits show up on Ebay also. The Gilmour is my only vintage ride with suspension forks but I'm liking it more and more as I put some miles on it. It was built with a Rock Shox originally and it handles as well as my P-23 or P-21. I was very lucky when I bought the frame because I had no idea what it was or if it would handle well.
It could of been a turkey rft: :cryin: :bluefrown: and handle like a Yeti :eekster: n Just kidding Yeti owners


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i vote for this:

and i'm waiting for a wiocked lite which is stuck in customs.. but there is also this one here:


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

not my bike, as i don't have any pics of it built up. but my frame is from the same year as this one. 2002 RM Blizzard.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

nice Mike. some might call that photo clutter but i call that sexy :thumbsup:. it's like harem.


----------



## nor (Feb 19, 2005)

I must say my gunnar rockhound. Climbs like a goat and rails the singletrack.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> nice Mike. some might call that photo clutter but i call that sexy :thumbsup:. it's like harem.


i hope for his sake that's a pic of a bike shop and not a personal collection :eekster:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

salimoneus said:


> i hope for his sake that's a pic of a bike shop and not a personal collection :eekster:


Isn't that what everyone's garage looks like?  I should take a picture right now because there's 23 bikes in the garage currently.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

ssmike said:


> Isn't that what everyone's garage looks like?  I should take a picture right now because there's 23 bikes in the garage currently.


good man...........good man............


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> good man...........good man............


and best of all, they're all riders


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Isn't that what everyone's garage looks like?  I should take a picture right now because there's 23 bikes in the garage currently.


haha, please do, that's gotta be some sight


----------



## steel is real (May 3, 2004)

*Bontrager racelite*

I am biased, as I've only had three bikes, a '94 trek 930 shx, a 98 trek 7000 (yuck!!!), and my bonty. Boy, nothin' is like my bonty for me. And I'm only getting to like her more everyday, even after 12 years. Sweet sweet sweet.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*Eastern Woods Research and Smorgasbord for me!...*

In that order...
My 97 EWR Original Woods Bike frame. 15.9" chainstays, 72 degr. HA, and high, high, high BB. PERFECT for my singletrack here in PA. 98 Bomber Z-2 on it as well (Saw that in the Ibis post above) Pure butter.
My 853 Smorgasbord out of Hershey, PA. Chris Daily...you are the man! 16.5" Chainstays and just a little more "springy" and a touch more "give". Great, tight, singletrack brawler. Feel guilty that mine's hanging up in my garage after I found my EWR. I could fit 2.3's on the rear of my Smor!
SO wishin' I could do THAT on my EWR!


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That's a no-brainer: my custom '98 Curtlo Advanced Mountaineer. It's one of the last frames that Doug built before leaving California. I'm currently running it with a Fox F80x fork and I love this bike even more than when I first took delivery of it eight years ago.


----------

